# Lowering a wagon?



## BoxyBrown (Oct 1, 2012)

i am getting an '86 stanza wagon in a trade and i have been trying to figure out what i need to lower it. it's been quite a challenge finding info on them lol. i'm thinking of just modifying 240sx front coilovers, and i've found that toyota tacoma shocks will work so i was gong to go with some drop shocks for the back. my main question is whats the deal with the torsion bars? i've messed around with old datsun trucks with them in the front, so is it as easy as just tightening them down like on those? any help would be appreciated. i will be going to Tokyo in about a month so i'd like to pick up some suspension stuff for it over there while i shop around for parts for my caged 240. hping to find prairie badges and possibly fender mirrors over there too, but they seem to be rare even over there.


----------



## BoxyBrown (Oct 1, 2012)

after some looking around it seems as though coilovers from a U30 Nissan Presage may fit the Stanza wagon. minus the rear springs of course. i'm thinking s13 front coilovers would have the ability to go lower though.


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha I would love to see that! Growing up we had a 86 "Multi" as it was called in Canada and we put some 450,000 km on it and ran well even after the deer "wrote it off", good luck with the project!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When I worked for Nissan in NJ, we called them "Wally Wagons!"


----------

